# Windows 8.1 Giant Text "Test Mode" Covering Screen



## JayF8514 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have this sign covering my screen, I have no idea why it is transparent but very big and annoying!

I phoned the shop where i purchased it and their help line could not help as they had never heard of this happening before.
They suggested it may be the monitor but it disappears when i open a game, So i need a fix for this if possible or help to understand what this is.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a read at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2509241

Note: there is a "Fixit" program from Microsoft that may fixit for you.


----------



## JayF8514 (Jan 30, 2014)

Already tried this way, Does not work.

Thank for trying.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you activated your copy of Windows 8?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

did it kick out an error?


----------



## JayF8514 (Jan 30, 2014)

Full version yes look in the bottom right.

Also no error just starts up like that or happens after 1-2 hours.

FIXED:
Windows suggested...
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

Found another suggestion of
bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

Run it in command prompt.
http://www.wugfresh.com/faq/8/


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for the solution Jay.......I'll go ahead and mark this one solved.....

and welcome to TSG.


----------



## JayF8514 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry guys, Never found the solution!

Seems like this is only a temporary solution as it appeared again 1-2 hours after starting it back up.


Still looking for a solution!


----------



## JayF8514 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, Got the actual fix now.

Run CMD As Administrator.

Run the command: bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

Then run the command: bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

Restart your computer!


(Correction: ENABLE switched to DISABLE)

Hope this helps anyone in future.


----------

